# MEMORIAL PAGE FOR 2008 RAINBOW BRIDGE BUNNIES



## Pipp (Feb 13, 2009)

[align=center]Click for full-size Versions[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center] [/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center] [/align]


This is a partial pictorial of the 2008 Bridge bunnies that we have compiled to date, but it is still under contstruction. Please check back for updates. 

If you lost a bunny last year and think you may not be included, please respond in THIS THREAD, and if possible, post a photo of your rabbit. 

Thank you, and condolences to all. :rainbow:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the Memorial Page that will be appearing in RO's printed calendar being published on February 14th... 

------------

:rainbow:

(Please note the reprinted calendar will start in February, not January, and will run to January of 2110). 

*If your bun is in here and you'd like to purchase a copy, please let us know ASAP!! We MUST place the order on Saturday!* 









New Memorial:






row 1: 
slavetoabunny's Billy
Angoragrl's Lilly
Bon's Gizmo
Bunman
TinysMom's Tiny 
Ringer's Brownie
Hazel-Mom's White Chocolate
Binkies' Gravy
Leaf's Ansel
row 2:
Jenson's Jay
Angieluv's Gabriel
GoinbacktoCali's Gabby
Polly's Cookie
Stephiemarie78's Coco
Dragonrain's Zeus
JadeIcing's Halo
Randy's Miracle
Wabbitdad's Barney
row 3:
LucyLocket's Lucy
Cheryl's Pippibun
Bunnydude's Amber
BEAUKEZRA's Rosie
Korr and Sophie's Sophie
Blumagic's Gracie
Gabby's Brice
WordstoaSong's Midnight
row 4:
p1rat3's Clover
Maherwoman's Teeny
Gentlegiant's Sammy
Pinksalamander's William
Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears' Pumpkins
irishbunny's Alfie
Pixiestixxxx's Muffy
ilovetoeatchocolate's Angel
row 5:
Naturestee's Gir
Ofelia's Hiccup
Leader of the Pack's Sidney
Becca's Nibbles
Krickette's Bumper
Flashy's Sweep
NancyMcClelland's Mr. B
kirst3buns' Cadbury


You can order a copy HERE: 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/calform.html
(Although note that the pages shown are for the original version).

Or post any questions or comments in THIS RO Forum thread:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=43953&forum_id=1


Or PM Pipp or Haley. 

* NOTE THAT THE PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING AND THAT ALL THESE CALENDARS ARE BEING OFFERED AT COST OR BELOW COST TO MEMBERS! * 

:thanks: to Elf Mommy (Minda) for putting this page together!! ink iris:


----------

